# Anyone use this wand based shrinkwrap system?



## xyxoxy (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone here use one of these wand based shrink systems?
http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/shrinkwrap-systems.html

I bought one a couple of years ago but I could never get it to work properly. The vendors tried to help and were nice to deal with, but I just couldn't get the hang of it and always seemed to be in a rush to get things packaged so I always ended up going back to my old method using a food sealer.

I'd like to give this another try and just wondered what anyone else's experience might be. I'm thinking it just might be the wrap I'm using (100ga polyolefin) so if you have had success with one of these please let me know what type of film you use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Nov 28, 2014)

Are you trying to wrap CP soap? What problems were you running into?


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes wrapping CP... round bars to be specific.

The problem is that I can just never get the wrap to cut using the wand. It may or may not seal but it just doesn't cut thru the wrap the way it does in the demo videos. But I'm pretty sure the videos are using PVC wrap and I'm using the polyolefin which is more pliable and less like cellophane. Not sure if that matters.

I tried removing the teflon tape to cut with the bare wire but that only worked once or twice and then the wire got too gunked up to use. I cleaned the wire and added a new piece of tape and then was back to the original problem. I am using their silicone mat with the padding underneath as they show.

I'm just really curious if anyone here has used these successfully and what type of wrap they used. They make it look so easy on their site and FWIW I do feel that this is a reputable company.

Just wanted to add... I use the polyolefin wrap that I bought from them and I cut/seal it using a very old kitchen food sealer. That works fine though I don't expect it to last forever. And I shrink it using a heat gun and am very happy with the results even over the long haul. Soap wrapped after a year or more still looks great. It allows the scent to come through and no problems with trapped moisture, so I want to stick with that kind of wrap, though I could possibly go to 60ga or 75ga instead of the 100ga I'm using. It's really just the cutting/sealing using their device that has me stumped.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2014)

I do use it and I don't have any trouble  You do have to press with a certain amount of pressure to get the "cut" though.  There is a learning curve but I love the system....


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Lindy...
I played with it a bit more recently and had a little more luck... but it was still hit or miss.
Can i ask what type and what thickness shrinkwrap do you use with it?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Mickey ~ I'm using the 14 inch, 75 gauge & 60 gauge Polyolefin perforated film.


----------



## xyxoxy (Dec 15, 2014)

OK Thanks... I'm using 100 gauge polyolefin so that's probably why I'm having trouble. If I go to 60 or 75 then hopefully my trouble will be solved.
The 100 gauge is a little hard to open with just your fingers anyway so it's probably overkill for soap.

Thanks again.


----------

